
SV tech startups begin to fight sexual harrassment culture with tougher policies - urahara
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/silicon-valley-sexual-harrassment-culture-tech-uber-google-tough-policies-startups-male-dominated-a7838551.html
======
Powerofmene
I am all for the inclusion of morals clauses and the anti sexual harassment
clause in investor agreements. I hope that they are followed and that there
are standards established for such investigations should an investigation
become necessary.

We must find a way to protect women from becoming the victims of sexual
harassment and at the same time protect the accused while the investigation is
conducted. A false accusation could destroy an individuals career and
personal/professional reputation.

It is appears the pendulum has swung away from the boys can do no wrong back
towards one of respect for women in tech but we must be cautious to keep the
pendulum from swinging to the other extreme where people are destroyed without
the benefit of a fair thorough investigation.

This is a giant step in the right direction especially if VC's will
voluntarily put an anti sexual harassment policy in their agreements. It would
certainly go a long way towards showing they are vested in making this very
important change.

~~~
throwawaymanbot
I read your comment as, Im against sexual harrasment.. BUT dot dot dot..

I can only imagine the type of cretin that would benefit from your idea of
keeping "the pendulum from swinging" so as to protect the accused.

